# help asap stuck in blackwater



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Got stuck, no strap or shovel. 850-232-0965, I'm on the south end near boundary line road


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Bump, I'm in MS or I would be on my way. Somebody should be along shortly.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Man I hope so, I'm at a loss, truck is heavy and 2wd. Slid right into a rut trying to stay high


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Man I dont know blackwater at all, or I would come get you out.. I'm 4x4 duramax


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

The ******* in me wants to help but I am too far away. Bump the thread.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I got nothing that'll help, but, do you have the ability to post gps co-ordinates?


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm in Beulah, and can make the trip just need someone who knows the route. I can meet someone on the west side or in Pcola and follow. Trucks rigged and has a good winch.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

You get out? I can be on my way but will take me 45 mins to get up there from Navarre.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> I'm in Beulah, and can make the trip just need someone who knows the route. I can meet someone on the west side or in Pcola and follow. Trucks rigged and has a good winch.


 Same with me Mike, I've been in those woods afew times..But Dont know the area that well, Tried to call my dad cause he knows that area well and he did'nt answer..


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> I got nothing that'll help, but, do you have the ability to post gps co-ordinates?


If he has a smart phone, he can drop a pin on his location then text to good samaritan's phone, use maps on phone to take directly to him.

Good luck, wish I could help as well!

Jimmy


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Im headed to him


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

*Awesome!*



Bigdaddy's said:


> Im headed to him


If you need any help let me know. I can be on my way! I doubt that beast diesel will have any problems though.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Im headed to him


Good on you BigD,

Hope all goes well!

Jimmy


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was getting ready to say I just found it on google maps,and its right off of Deaton Bridge road


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I am thankful to be part of the PFF. You guys are so very thoughtful. May God bless you all.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Just called. Bigdaddy must be there? I got a 4x4. Holler if yall need help


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Im headed to him


Very nice of ya man !!

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Murphy's Law said:


> Very nice of ya man !!
> 
> Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner



For damn shore!!!!


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

awesome to see everybody on here wanting to help...you guys are legit!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Ohhh almost forgot, pictures or it didnt happen!!!!


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

jaster said:


> Ohhh almost forgot, pictures or it didnt happen!!!!


I second this! Good for everyone that was willing to help! I would've but didn't see the thread in time.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> Ohhh almost forgot, pictures or it didnt happen!!!!


X2....I just saw this, or i would have been on my way!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Wish I would of seen it sooner I rode right past there and I was with my step dad in his 4x4....hope he can get you out and btw where at on boundry line ? I got stuck in my car there the other day and skullmount on here came and pulled me out


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hope he got out. I don't have any straps either. 2WD might not do it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Out!!!!! A huge thanks to bigdaddy's!! Thanks to all you guys that called, great to know there's folks that'll help a stranger in need!!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Amen some good folks on here


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome job to Big Daddy! Not to mention he is a great guy to do repairs!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Big daddy pff member of the year!!!!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice job fellas. There are still good people in this world.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Glad I could help. I am in East Milton close by to Blackwater and Yellow river WMA. Just yell if you need me.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I did learn a lesson
Keep an eye on the yellow numbered signs in BW or YR WMA..
I couldnt get my gps to lock in on his ##s. In case it is a health problem it would be helpful. Esp in the dark. Sure I can is a great guy so it pays not to be a troll. I might have drank a cup of coffee before I headed out


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> Out!!!!! A huge thanks to bigdaddy's!! Thanks to all you guys that called, great to know there's folks that'll help a stranger in need!!


Fantastic. 
The stars are gonna line up in your favor one of these days but it ain't happened yet!!
In Genesis God gave man (including you) dominion over the beast of the field... So far - the beasts are winning!! Lol. Stick with it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

heres the picture... pathetic. I love the truck, all 8000 pounds of it, but it met its match with this little mud hole (red clay). i'd been driving all over blackwater all day with zero issues going through puddles on sandy/rocky roads but this one patch of clay got me. tried to stay high but the ass end just slid into the hole and the lower shock mount and rear diff were hanging up. again, a huge thanks to bigdaddy's and everyone else who offered to drive from much farther away!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Man if I would have seen it earlier I would have been up for it. Good thing you got out!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Way to go bigdaddy . If I would had my strap with me tonight I would have at least tried. Only got a 2 wheel drive. Always good to see help like that

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Yeah I put that big f350 in a tight trail lol. Its only a 2wd. Come-a- long and chain and straps a must have. I couldnt get within 50 yards in mine or we would still be there with him. That 4x4 diesel I had would get bad stuck. 8000- 9000 lbs isn't a joke in that clay.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for helping Him !!!:thumbup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Out!!!!! A huge thanks to bigdaddy's!! Thanks to all you guys that called, great to know there's folks that'll help a stranger in need!!


You're not a stranger...you're family. It's just how we roll around here.


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

This was one of the best posts I've seen all year with everybody offering to help!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

chaps said:


> Big daddy pff member of the year!!!!


X2

I was at a dentist earlier this year snoozing in my truck while my fiance was getting a cleaning .
Anyhow my truck shreads a belt and drops the idler pullie on the ground. I am a long way from my tools.
I PM Big Daddy 911
He called me with in 10 minutes. He was at a family function
Showed up anyhow and got me rolling. 
Thank you Roy 
That was a big one 
However helping Larry with the transmission is huge. 
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

sure said:


> Out!!!!! A huge thanks to bigdaddy's!! Thanks to all you guys that called, great to know there's folks that'll help a stranger in need!!


:thumbup: Awesome this is one reason I join PFF and the FISHING TIPS is NUMBER #1 Reason you all rock! Have a blessed and wonderful New Year PFF Family! :yes::notworthy:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Reminds me a little of this thread when I went to go help someone. Let's just say that two huge 4x4's didn't get this bad boy out. It took mullet hunter and his winch with his jeep anchored to a 1 ton truck to make it happen. And I thought it was about to rip the rear axle out when it finally came free.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/need-big-4x4-yellow-river-hwy-87-boat-ramp-139654/

We had quite a few PFF members out there and it turned in to a PFF get together of sorts. Glad people can get help on here.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I haven't been here long but this forum seems to have a hole lot of good people, glad to be a member.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Jet fishin said:


> X2
> 
> I was at a dentist earlier this year snoozing in my truck while my fiance was getting a cleaning .
> Anyhow my truck shreads a belt and drops the idler pullie on the ground. I am a long way from my tools.
> ...


 Yea, yea, one day I was running late to meet Big Daddy so he could service my truck and in a hurry "HE" caused me to pump gasoline into my diesel. Oh wait, maybe that was my fault......hummmmm

I didn't even know what I had done until he pulled the fuel filter.


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Awesome story to read and know there's still good people around willing to help someone out.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Outside9 said:


> Yea, yea, one day I was running late to meet Big Daddy so he could service my truck and in a hurry "HE" caused me to pump gasoline into my diesel. Oh wait, maybe that was my fault......hummmmm
> 
> I didn't even know what I had done until he pulled the fuel filter.


Stay to your story. It was your wife's fault.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

The hunting section always has a better attitude. Unless we start talking about black panthers. Some of the best people you will meet off here and make friends for life. Even if you do go get in your truck to go work and somebody has put lotion under your door handle.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

lettheairout said:


> The hunting section always has a better attitude. Unless we start talking about black panthers. Some of the best people you will meet off here and make friends for life. Even if you do go get in your truck to go work and somebody has put lotion under your door handle.
> 
> Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


Sounds like you have pranked or been pranked. Even my wife has said the fellow pff's are some of the most awesome folks around!! I would have to agree.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah as a forum member was patrolling my subdivision he was making sure I had locked my doors so the bad guys can't get in. He will chime in soon. I don't wanna blow his cover yet in case he has a few more stops.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------

